

 Tappped - Weekly Student Discounts On Your Favorite Apps - JeffBajayo
http://Tappped.com
Would love to know what people think about my new mini project! Please signup if you're a student!
======
JeffBajayo
Would love to know what people think of the site/idea

------
therobot24
some examples of the discounts would be helpful in getting more sign ups -
more or less so people know what kind of stuff to expect

~~~
JeffBajayo
Ok thanks man, i'll make sure to add some, if you @ me on twitter
(@JeffBajayo) i'd love to get some more feedback from you.

------
SlashSimon
Great service by students for students.

